# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Utiliser une colonne sur excel pour remplir liste d'une combobox python

## thomas93

Bonjour  tous !

J'ai un soucis que je n'arrive pas  rsoudre :/ 
J'aimerais utiliser une colonne d'un fichier excel pour remplir la liste d'une combobox.
Avez-vous une ide ? SVP

De manire globale, j'ai cr la combobox comme suit :


```

```

Je souhaite utiliser un fichier excel qui s'appelle "tableau diametre" et de A2  A20.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide,

Chers dveloppeurs, bonne journe ! Je compte sur vous  :;):

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Il faut lire la doc ou plutt les exemples.
scrolledlist_items = un tuple de str. list a la place de tuple devrait faire l'affaire.


```

```

- W

----------


## deusyss

Salut!!!

Ct IHM, je passe mon chemin. Ct excel, plutot qu'excel, je te recommande Libre Office. A partir de l tu dispose de nombreux module pour manipuler les donnes. Un exemple ICI

TU y trouvera du code qui te permet de t'interfacer facilement avec l'ODS, entre autre. La documentation officielle ets tres bien fournie en exmeple plus complexes, en fonction de tes besoins.

Par rapport  ce que tu cherche  faire, il te suffit de boucler pour le remplissage de ta combobox. Par exemple (grosso modo):



```

```

----------


## thomas93

C'est bon ! J'ai trouv !  :;): 
Merci !

----------

